# hi-boy or lo-boy



## johnnybar (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm looking at 2 gun capable airless rigs. 695's and 740's or bigger. I would like to hear everyones reasons on going with a hi or lo boy rig. I am favoring the lo-boy style, but would like to hear from all you guys that have pumped a few gallons through airless rigs.


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

I am the black sheep here.Stand is all i would use shame the 695 doesn,t come as one.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

That size of rig, stand only

Anything smaller skid only

JMO


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

johnnybar said:


> I'm looking at 2 gun capable airless rigs. 695's and 740's or bigger. I would like to hear everyones reasons on going with a hi or lo boy rig. I am favoring the lo-boy style, but would like to hear from all you guys that have pumped a few gallons through airless rigs.


Have you picked up a 695, 740, 840? Try that.

Here is 695 low


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnnybar said:


> I'm looking at 2 gun capable airless rigs. 695's and 740's or bigger. I would like to hear everyones reasons on going with a hi or lo boy rig. I am favoring the lo-boy style, but would like to hear from all you guys that have pumped a few gallons through airless rigs.


The 695 is not meant to be a two gun rig. For a two gun rig I say go with a cart. If weight is your priority get a stand. As far as low or high I prefer high.


mike75 said:


> I am the black sheep here.Stand is all i would use shame the 695 doesn,t come as one.


I thought they had a stand but I guess I could be thinking of titan.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't know what the 695 goes for, but if you plan on running 2 guns regularly, I'd get a bigger rig. Hi-boys are the most popular. 

Check out Airlessco, the LP 600 would be similar to the 695. Its a great "big small pump".....if that makes sense  the SL1100 would be great for running 2 guns.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I prefer hi-boy for the most part. Easier to move around up and down stairs when working out of a 5 in NC work. Less waste priming the pump since the goose neck from a low-boy is longer than the hi-boy intake.


----------



## johnnybar (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input to all. I hadn't thought about stairs and lo-boys...not an easy situation. I'll keep hi-boy as my option.


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

With such a big machine which can run 50 plus ft of hose why would you want to take it up stairs?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My sl1100 has 100ft of hose, but I still need to move it on larger homes when priming between basement, main floor, and upper level.
My smaller 395 size for trim only has 50' of hose, could add more but like to keep the smaller ones lighter as my preference. Those need to move more.


----------

